# Turkey



## travcoman45 (Nov 20, 2017)

Anybody here smoked a turkey fer Thanksgivin?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes sir & with your brine recipe they are damn tasty!


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2017)

Spinning one.   Want to try your brine.


----------

